# Train-Rite / Bumper Boy



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw an ad for Train-Rite retired gun that said it was compatible with Bumper Boys. Has anyone tried the BB as a remote release for the Train- Rite ? This would be great, the last thing you need is another transmitter in your hand

Thanks in advance
Tom D


----------



## silver1108 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi
I have three derby doubles and one train rite retirerd gun. I operate them all off the same control and they work great.I would buy another train rite so that I can do a double retirerd gun. They work really good


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Does the train rite take a place on the BB remote. 
For instance the BB remote will operate up to 4 BB's; if you used the train rite- retired gun would that mean you could only run 3 BB's with 1 train rite 2 BB's with 2 train rites etc?
In order to do a quad with 2 retired guns, would you need 2 remotes?
Thanks


----------



## silver1108 (Feb 27, 2005)

No
On your bumber boy remote is a seperate button for motion. You could run 4 bumber boys- each with sound and 4 retirerd guns from one transmitter


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

So if I purchase a Train- rite for $99.00 and a $10.00 harness from BB this unit will work off one of my existing BB with out the need for an extra receiver.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

We also have a Train Rite and works just fine off one control. We hook a winger and a train rite up at the same gun station and both work fine off one remote.


----------

